# Ombra fedele anch'io



## Adriathika

*Q*uisiera traducir esto al español me ayudan por favor??

Mil gracias!!

_Ombra fedele anch'io
sul margine di lette
seguir vo' l'idol mio che tanto addoro.

Che bella pace e questa che a consolar
XXXX


_


----------



## karunavera

Adriathika said:


> *Q*uisiera traducir esto al español me ayudan por favor??
> 
> Mil gracias!!
> 
> _Ombra fedele anch'io_
> _sul margine di lette_
> _seguir vo' l'idol mio che tanto addoro._
> 
> _Che bella pace e questa che a consolar_
> _XXXX_


Hola! Antes de todo hay cosas que no tienen mucho sentido en italiano, por ejemplo lette, que realmente significa leidas-( p.p. del verbo leer - plural -femenino),pero aqui està puesto como si fuera un sustantivo.
A ver, lo voy a intentar:
yo también sombra fiel
al margen de.....
quiero seguir mi idolo que tanto adoro.
Ciao


----------



## Crisidelm

Camas...o sea "letti", cambiando la última letra para que tenga una mejor sonoridad.


----------



## housecameron

Crisidelm said:


> Camas...o sea "letti", cambiando la última letra para que tenga una mejor sonoridad.


 
No, no es _camas_, en absoluto.
Es algo como _al margen/en el margen de las lecturas_


----------



## karunavera

Puede que Adriathika se haya equivocado...a ver si nos responde!


----------



## housecameron

karunavera said:


> Puede que Adriathika se haya equivocado...a ver si nos responde!


 
No entiendo por qué equivocado/a 
Farinelli


----------



## karunavera

Perdonadme todos, no sabia que era la letra de una cancion!!!!!
Por lo visto el traductor inglés allì pone "read" pero tampoco tiene sentido...no importa!
Pues serìa: lecturas...creo!


----------



## housecameron

Non potevi saperlo! 
Ma quel _lette _tradotto con _letti_ mi ha intrigato 
In effetti è una frase ermetica...
Ciao!


----------



## Adriathika

Bueno si, es una cancion escrita por Carlo Broschi hermano mayor de Farinelli y en todas las paginas que encontre la letra de la composicion dice Lette.


----------



## Kraus

Creo que el texto exacto es "sul margine di Lete". El Lete es un río que provocaba el olvido completo (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lete).


----------



## housecameron

Ma dai Kraus, forte 
Quindi Lete è stato trascritto male anche su Wiki Polonia.
Ecco perché non era molto chiaro....


----------



## Silvia10975

Geniale... hanno raddoppiato Lete con Lette e Adoro con Addoro. Che intuito! Decisamente le doppie dell'italiano generano non poca confusione


----------



## Kraus

housecameron said:


> Ma dai Kraus, forte
> Quindi Lete è stato trascritto male anche su Wiki Polonia.
> Ecco perché non era molto chiaro....


Su Wiki Polonia ho visto che c'è sia "Lete" che "Leta", ma non so se la seconda sia sbagliata. E' strano che il testo del topic non si trovi in rete, mi ricordava molto i versi di Metastasio; comunque lo stile è quello.


----------



## Adriathika

*O*ops estoy mas confundida pues aunque el italiano es algo entendible cuando se habla español. *P*or fin la traducion si es LETE? *O*sea al borde del lete?


----------



## Kraus

Adriathika said:


> oops estoy mas confundida pues aunque el italiano es algo entendible cuando se habla español. por fin la traducion si es LETE? osea al borde del lete?


Sí, "al borde del Lete" es perfecto.


----------



## housecameron

Kraus said:


> Su Wiki Polonia ho visto che c'è sia "Lete" che "Leta", ma non so se la seconda sia sbagliata.


 
Intendevo questa, riferita a Broschi.
Pare che Farinelli sia più apprezzato all'estero....


----------

